# Tub grinder at the tip



## Ekka (Nov 3, 2006)

Just happen to be there when I was dumping so i took a no frills short video for those who've never seen one etc.

0.38min and 3.48mb WMV

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/tubgrinder.wmv


----------



## JohN Dee (Nov 12, 2006)

The tub grinder at my local tip makes that thing look like its for domestic use(Has better paint work too), I'll have to get a vid or pic of it next time i'm there..


----------



## sunriseturf (Dec 13, 2006)

you gotta love a machine that needs the fuel truck on standby.......that baby probably burns 300 gallons an hour....( i used to have one). It would swallow whats in that truck in 10 to 12 hours.


----------



## jonseredbred (Dec 14, 2006)

sunriseturf said:


> you gotta love a machine that needs the fuel truck on standby.......that baby probably burns 300 gallons an hour....( i used to have one). It would swallow whats in that truck in 10 to 12 hours.[/QUOTE


----------

